# Salamanca apartment help, please.



## gowyo (Jan 2, 2010)

We are a family of 4 (girls ages 9 & 12) from Wyoming in the USA. We arrive in Spain 16 Jan and plan to settle in Salamanca for 6-8 weeks. We've sorted through a few apartments online, but need more leads. We'd like to be inside the city center (there's a road that forms a sort of "horseshoe" around the city center with the river on the south side) We need two bedrooms, fully furnished, and need internet access as well.


----------

